
ORCA Sequencer Intro (Experimental Livecoding) - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaI_TuISSJE
======
based2
[https://github.com/hundredrabbits/Orca](https://github.com/hundredrabbits/Orca)
[https://hundredrabbits.itch.io/orca](https://hundredrabbits.itch.io/orca)

[https://100r.co/](https://100r.co/)

